# Hawk looking for another Master's Record Log



## chicken_hawk (Nov 9, 2014)

So, it has been a bit since my last log, but that is because I have been in a real tail spin in regards to my training and progress. It has been an uphill battle to add even a few lbs to the bar. Being a contractor and working thru a hot mid west summer is partly to blame. Another, aspect would be trying to do things that work for others (like young guys who work in A/C behind a desk) and even cookie cutter routines. Do you know how hard it is to hit a rut and have young guys around you shooting you text messages about hitting PR's and setting records...so I decided to use it for motivation.

And once I reached a point of true frustration that has lead me to start from scratch with no other real goal then to improve. I need to get back to training for fun and then I will be able to able to pick a meet.

Currently, while I have a good success with high volume routines they kicked my ass on a daily basis leading to 3 to 4 weeks of deloading. Then I tried going back to higher intensity type stuff and all my lifts tanked after two or 3 weeks. I am not sure how other's do it honestly. So, I went back and took a look at Eddy's vids and routines and decided to model my training after some of his philosophies. Less is more and periodizing everything.

My routine is actually bare bones with just two lifts a day , 5 days a week. I have two more weeks of 5 rep sets, then I will drop to triples and then doubles each for a month.

Monday
Squat working up to a heavy set of 5
T bar rows 4x10

Tuesday
Bench working up to a heavy set of 5
Incline 4x10

Wednesday
Deadlift working up to a heavy triple
Side laterals 4x10

Thursday
Light squats a few sets of 4 with 80% of Monday
Pendlay rows 4x10

Friday
Light bench a few sets of 4 with 80% of Tuesday
Standing press 4x10

I will lower all reps after deload.

Cycle:
Usual 10 on two off, repeat
Test 1200 EW
Deca 1200 EW
anadrol 50 mg PRW

this week I add 5 iu hgh ED and mk-677.

Keep you posted,
Hawk


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! Looking forward to following your progress!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks great brother


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
I will keep you posted in what happens next. 

Hawl


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 10, 2014)

Going from volume,  I'm really curious as to how this will work for you.   It always amazes me how some can do both,  while others respond better to one or the other.   As I've mentioned before,  I'm a high frequency/low volume guy.  Luckily as I  think my bones and tendons would alow my longevity in the sport.  Good luck brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool.  Will be great reads to follow. Thanks CH for posting hidden secrets in your journey.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 11, 2014)

11/10
Ok, so today was a shit day at work, but a good one in the gym. It was actually the first day in a long time I felt stronger on a consecutive squat day that was not following a deload. I don't pay much attention to PRs unless it is at a meet, rather I watch trends. So, if I continue to go up this will be a great sign that I am headed in the right direction. 

If you have not read my intro, realize I am starting from a do as little as possible mentality and then add only as I can handle it or plateau. 

Monday
squats 225x5,315x3,385x5,435x5,405×5
tbar row 2plates x10,3px10,3px10,3px8,3px8
done

In addition I started 5iu hgh prw with mk677 before bed.
Tomorrow, bench press...we will see.

Hawk


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 11, 2014)

Good luck Hawk.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 12, 2014)

11/11 Tuesday

So, in my usual rambling style I will fill you in as I go. One thing I have incorporated into my MINIMILISTIC MACRO PERIODIZATION is auto regulation. Which is simply rating the effort put into a set. A 10 is an all you have effort, a 9 is one rep left in the tank, an 8 is two reps and a one is still changing in the locker room. So, each session you will notice I have a feeler set after my warm up. I then base that day's heavy set on how much effort the feeler took. Did I feel strong, so so or like a puss. Example, last week I noted to add 10 lbs. to my heavy set since 295 for 5 went easy. However,  this week 265 felt particularly light so I added 20lbs...so 315 for 5 reps. And btw I am shooting for an 8 RPE or 2 reps left in the tank on my heavy sets.

So, while 315 for 5 is actually a step back from last spring, it's a huge jump forward from the last few months. I am also working on the idea that after a year straight of training 1 to 3 reps that I suck a anything above that. But, maybe my body needed the break. 40 plus a couple years is a little late to start powerlifting,  but I never said I was smart. 

Tuesday
Bench 135x5,185x5,225x3,315x5,285x5 all paused
DB curls 45x10,10,10,10,10
incline bench 185x10,10,10,10

Done,
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 13, 2014)

11/12 Wednesday

So, I woke up with a tight lower back, not sure it was training or the weather.However, it wasnt injured just tight so I did not know what dead lift day would bring. However,  a seasoned lifter would do well know the difference between soreness and fatigue.  I had the former and as the Bulgarians say, soreness is a lie. That lead me to just train and see what happened. 

Deads with stiff bar 225x3,315x3,385x5,425x5 8.5 RPE (8.5 means I think I could get two more just not sure, well I had the strength but not the wind).

Side laterals 35x10x4 for accessories I do straight sets and will up when I hit reps on all 4.

Calves 180x5x5

I am still pleased, next week will be my third and last before a deload and rep drop. This whole program is just a low intensity,  base builder. Nothing to taxing mentally.  Now I know why psyche does bbing training off season...you need a mental break from heavy weights non stop. Once, I see my progress at the end of this phase I will pick a meet or run this again.

I would like to see 600 squat and dead and a 425 bench with a 9 effort.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 15, 2014)

11/15 (reporting for 13th and 14th, Thu and Fr)

Ok, some side notes. First, I had to move my mk-677 and prami to AM dosing. It was messing with my sleep too much. I value my sleep to much. Next, since I am looking for motivation anywhere I can find it I went to the beginning of my log book which started around June and while the weights are the same I see that weights I was doing 3 tough reps with I am doing for easier reps of 5 now. So, while it's not much I'll take it, since as I mentioned my summers are worth nothing. Now, I am really looking forward to lowering the reps.

And one more side note. My chest felt good for the first time in a few months. Even though it was a light day I normally feel fatigued and weak and have for a long time. Adding to this in my attempt to find affirmation about my situation I stumbled onto an article over at dragondoor (Pavel) which actually  mentioned three types of lifters; guys who respond well to high volume, guys who respond well to a variety, and then guys like me who respond to low volume/high intensity. I am just going to run with it. Rule #1 Know Thyself !

Thursday 11/13
Squat 225/3 315/4 345/4 345/4
Pendlay rows 185x10x4

Friday 11/14
Bench 135x5,135x5,185x5,225x3,250x4,250x4
Standing Press 95x10,155x10,10,8,6

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 20, 2014)

11/17-19 Monday thru Wednesday

So, it's the best of times and the worst of times. I have had a good week in the gym, but have gained 7lbs in 5 days...all water...all around my waste. This has lead to constant back cramping and difficulty breathing. Not very comfortable.  I am going to try adding some potassium and see if that helps.

Anyway, rolled into my third week and had some decent lifts and a positive attitude with the exception of today.

Monday
squat 225x3,315x3,385x5,450x5 (8) probably could have managed 475,405x5
tbar 3px10,10,10

Tuesday
Bench press 135x5,205x3,245x3,285x5, 335x5 (8 had more), 315x5
incline 195x10,10,10

Wednesday
dl 225x3,315x1,385x5 (9) back tight and I had nothing, maybe heavy squats, maybe water retention,  maybe bad day but who knows.

I may need to rethink dl frequency. ..time will tell.

Hawk


----------



## humpthebobcat (Nov 20, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> I need to get back to training for fun



I think ya hit the nail on the head right here


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 24, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> I think ya hit the nail on the head right here



True, but it's been hard trying to do that again. Working on it though.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 2, 2014)

12/1

Well I did a light deload last week just working up to 60%x3. I also only trained Monday and Tuesday...heck it was Thanksgiving.

I am also fighting a lot of water retention which caused me to gain 10 lbs in 7 days bringing me up over 280#. I have managed to get three back off which relieved a lot of lower back cramping, but I still have a good amount of bloat. So, I dropped the deca and will cut back on the GH if need be...time will tell.

Onto training. This month I drop to set's of three which I haven't done since June so the weights felt awkward. Not, scary heavy but  wobbly heavy...I had the strength but poor stability not sure if it was a bad day or what.

Monday
Squat 225/5 315/3 405/1 445/3 465/3 435/3
T Bar 3plates+10x10,10,8.

Hawk


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 4, 2014)

Will be following this!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, I have lots to say about last week, but am going to do it in another thread. I will report back tomorrow and fill you in.

Hawk


----------



## mechace1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ill be following


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 11, 2014)

12/10 
So, after my GH fiasco of gaining 10lbs and then losing 10 lbs from mk 677 and 5iu hgh. I am running 5iu of GH PRW on training days only and am down from 283 to 275. Still holding some water as well. So, some cramping and bloat, but it's tolerable. Overall I feel pretty good once I dropped the mk 677.

Now, just as interesting is my training. Last week I dropped to triples...so three sets...a heavy feeler set, a heavy set of 7 to 9 RPE (working up every week) and a back of set. Well, last week I put 450 on my back and was almost flattened. I was so shaky on the way down...the same thing happened on bench at 335. This coming 6 months after my last meet when I squatted 570 and benched 420. Needless to say I was disappointed and freaked out.

This week I bumped up the weight and my spotter said it was weird how shaky and slow I went down, but then rocketed back up. That was  encouraging and needed. It looks like I need to get under heavy weights more. Also, I was able to add some weight this week. 

On a side note, I am going to cut out squat session #2 and move my DL from Wednesday to Thursday. To much on my lower back.

12/8
Squat 455x3,475x3,425x3
T bar 3P+10x10,10,10

12/9
Bench 335x3,355x3,315x3
Incline 205x10,10,10

12/10
DL 405x2,2,2 (stiff bar)
Laterals 50x10,10,10
Calves 180x5x5

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 13, 2014)

12/12

So, work forced me to take TH off, but that is OK since I was going to drop my second squat session anyway. I should have done this from the beginning, that is drop everything to 1x a week and then move up as needed or as I can handle it. Instead (as usual) I have chosen the hard way, so after thinking back to a conversation with Ed as well as reviewing the training of him and others I have begun to think differently. Now, I have a open perspective on training and what is optimal. I think Paul Carter says it better then I ever could here : http://www.anasci.org/vB/weight-lif...carter-minimilist-vs-maximilist-training.html

Now, my split will be:
Monday: Heavy squat/upper back work
Tuesday: Heavy bench/shoulder work
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Medium deadlift/Upper back
Friday: Light bench/shoulder work
Weekend: Off

On Friday I worked a bit late again and was only able to squeeze in some light bench.
Close Grip 265x3x3

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok so I will be reporting on the entire week. This was my third week of triples, my heavy sets were nothing impressive and less than what I hit in the past, but they went up fast and felt reasonably light, the real problem was stabilizing the negative. So, while others may have been disappointed by low numbers, I was encouraged that with some more work I can drive the numbers up quickly.

My weight is hanging around 270 and fairly dry. The cycle is currently 900mg of Sust EW with 600mg Tren A EW. I may crank up the tren and if so I will dial back the T, but want to see how this works for now...I am also using 5iu HGH PRW only. 

I have also implemented my new training split along with a new deadlift approach. Basically, it's a low volume of the Hepburn method which is basically use 80% and add a rep each workout.

It may be a bit too soon to speak to the effectiveness of what I am doing, but I am feeling good, recovering as well as enjoying myself.

Monday:
Squat 455x3,495x3,405x3
T bar 3x10

Tuesday:
Bench 335x3 375x2(it went up quick but my right arm got the shakes)315x3
DB curls 3x10
Incline 3x10

Thursday
DL 405x2,2,2 ( I am adding a set a week until I reach 5 then I will add a rep each week).
Laterals 3x10
Calves 5x5

Friday
Closer grip bench 265x3x3
Standing Press 3x10

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 23, 2014)

12/22
Deload week.
Squat 225x3,315x3,405x1
Tbar 125x10,10,10

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 25, 2014)

12/25
Merry Christmas
Did some more deload yesterday and will take the rest of the week off. The cycle seams to be leaning me out some which is good although my weight is slowly climbing. So, I'm around 274 which is heavier then I want but what you gonna do?

Looking forward to the next month of singles and hoping I can get some stability back.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 28, 2014)

Cool post Chick.  be watching .   Holler when you get a sec...Thx  T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

Will do.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

12/29&30

Ok, so first week of 3 of singles. Even though I am pretty weak the weights felt more stable.

Monday
Squat 405x1,455x1,495x1,525x1,495x1 I hope to hit 565x1 in a few weeks
Tbar 4x10

Tuesday
Bench (paused) 315x1,365x1,385x1,135x35 (tricep still tight)
DB curls 50x4x10
Incline 225x3x10

Hawk


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 31, 2014)

Love your journal brother. I'll be competing in 3 weeks. Looking to hit a 460+ squat, 320+ bench and 520+ dead at 165. The weight cut might kill me. But f it.  By the way, I'm 41. Us old guys still have some left in us. 

Great work in here !!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

xmen1234 said:


> Love your journal brother. I'll be competing in 3 weeks. Looking to hit a 460+ squat, 320+ bench and 520+ dead at 165. The weight cut might kill me. But f it.  By the way, I'm 41. Us old guys still have some left in us.
> 
> Great work in here !!



Dude that's great and those numbers are more than impressive! If you have some time I would like to hear how you train as you follow my journey into my 40's and PLing. 

And yeah, just as once as I ever was!

Good luck and keep me posted,
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 3, 2015)

1/2
Okay,  I missed Thursday so I decided to do light bench followed by deads. After reading an article by Phoe I am changing my bench grip. Add that to spotting a young stud who threw around 405 easy has motivated and encouraged me. 

I am trying to keep deads to a more medium volume/intensity approach.  Trying to go heavy on both squats and deads is a bit much too recover from. However,  I don't like the alternatives such as every other week or not at all such as west side. 

My training continues to evolve as I understand myself. I am also gaining some much needed confidence and a smoldering in my gut. Not, the fire I want but it's a start.

Friday
Bench light: 265x3x3
DL 405x2x4

An easy day, but it was good for building on.
Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 4, 2015)

Glad I could help out brother it was just a repost from t-nation. I'm really interested to see how it works for you.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 4, 2015)

This will be my 1st PL comp in over 12 years.  In those 12 years I focused more on size gain than strength gain (although the 2 go hand in hand).  I stayed away from flat bench and just started back on it about 5 months ago, so hitting a 320+ 1st time out the gate will be just fine with me (it's that pause that kills me).  

I am 5-3 and usually sit between 180-185.  Not sure why I want to make the cut to 165 (maybe just to see if I can do it), but I may just stay at 181 and get the 1st meet in the books.  BTW, this is just a local gym meet.  Not A Federation like USPA or anything.  That's next though.

I am one of those guys that has to have a set in stone training plan.  I cant just go into the gym and freestyle it.  So for this meet, I've been following to a T, a Routine out of Metroflex Powerbuilding Book.  Looks like this:

Monday
Bench Press Paused 
Wide Grip Bench Press 
Dumbbell fly 
Front Raises 
Hammer Curls 
Iso Prone Abs 1 minute 
Side Iso Abs (right and left)

Tuesday
Squat 
Olympic Pause Squats 
One Leg DL 
Side Bends 
Plate Twists 

Thursday
Close Grip Bench 
Military Press (top of head) 
Bent over fly 
Leg raises (knees to chest) 
Leg raises (straight up) 

Friday
Squat Explosive (rest 45 seconds)
Deadlift 
Lat Pull Downs 
Shrugs


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 4, 2015)

xmen1234 said:


> This will be my 1st PL comp in over 12 years.  In those 12 years I focused more on size gain than strength gain (although the 2 go hand in hand).  I stayed away from flat bench and just started back on it about 5 months ago, so hitting a 320+ 1st time out the gate will be just fine with me (it's that pause that kills me).
> 
> I am 5-3 and usually sit between 180-185.  Not sure why I want to make the cut to 165 (maybe just to see if I can do it), but I may just stay at 181 and get the 1st meet in the books.  BTW, this is just a local gym meet.  Not A Federation like USPA or anything.  That's next though.
> 
> ...



Looks like you are in for a fun ride cutting down 20lbs...personally I would pass myself for an unsanctioned "fun" meet. But, I hate the strength loss that comes with it.

Your routine looks really well balanced. I am quessing the compound moves are low reps and the accessories are higher reps? 

To be honest as you may see in my log I am really interested in how guys our age train. It looks like this is working well for you even with the volume of accessory work?

Hawk


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 5, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Looks like you are in for a fun ride cutting down 20lbs...personally I would pass myself for an unsanctioned "fun" meet. But, I hate the strength loss that comes with it.
> 
> Your routine looks really well balanced. I am quessing the compound moves are low reps and the accessories are higher reps?
> 
> ...



The volume is low. For example:

First week of Bench is 5 sets of 3 with the weight increasing on each set.  
Second Week is 4 sets of 3 with the weight increasing on each set. 
Third Week is 3 sets of 3 with the weight increasing on each set.
4th Week is a Deload. 
5th Week is 5 sets of 2 with the weight increasing on each set. 
6th Week is 4 sets of 2 with the weight increasing on each set. 
7th Week 3  sets of 2 with the weight increasing on each set. 
8th Week is a Deload.
9th Week is 5 sets of 1 with the weight increasing on each set. 
10th Week is 4 sets of 1 with the weight increasing on each set.
11th Week is 3 sets of 1 with the weight increasing on each set. 
12th Week is a Delaod
13th WEEK IS THE MEET.

Accessory work is low volume as well. Mostly 5 sets of 5 at the beginning and tapering down just like the compound lift.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 5, 2015)

By the way, I was watching the live stream of IPL Worlds (USPA) last November and saw this kid kill it at 161 bw.  

Squat- 589.737 lbs
Bench- 421.083 lbs
Dead- 661.387 lbs
Total- 1,672.207 lbs

WTF!!!!!



Rostislav Petkov 758.5kg total all time record at 75kg - YouTube


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 8, 2015)

xmen1234 said:


> The volume is low. For example:
> 
> First week of Bench is 5 sets of 3 with the weight increasing on each set.
> Second Week is 4 sets of 3 with the weight increasing on each set.
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to share and my right brain loves the lay out. Some volume throught reps and then tapering with higher intensities.  I suspect you will do great!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 8, 2015)

xmen1234 said:


> By the way, I was watching the live stream of IPL Worlds (USPA) last November and saw this kid kill it at 161 bw.
> 
> Squat- 589.737 lbs
> Bench- 421.083 lbs
> ...



And that is why I don't watch you tube lol.
Hawk


----------



## TLopez (Jan 8, 2015)

I was at Nationals in July and saw this kid.  I competed at 165 SubMasters. Won best overall Submasters on wilks score. 

You're right Xmen1234, wtf. He's not human.  Btw, our #'s are similar. Trying to hit a 1,300 this weekend. 

Good luck on the masters record Chicken_hawk. Are you planning on going to Nationals this year?  I'll be there. It's a good meet at a great venue.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 10, 2015)

-T- said:


> I was at Nationals in July and saw this kid.  I competed at 165 SubMasters. Won best overall Submasters on wilks score.
> 
> You're right Xmen1234, wtf. He's not human.  Btw, our #'s are similar. Trying to hit a 1,300 this weekend.
> 
> Good luck on the masters record Chicken_hawk. Are you planning on going to Nationals this year?  I'll be there. It's a good meet at a great venue.



Good luck this weekend and LMK how you did. I have tons of respect for you both and the incredible numbers you lighter guys put up. My hats off to you both. 

As far as my plans go, I know where I belong and it is not at the nationals or worlds. I am doing it a bit backwards and am going to get my lifts first and then choose a meet. I need to get my total over 1700 first, which isn't too far away. Once I hit that there are a number of masters records I can attempt. I ain't in a hurry and have 2 1/2 years left in masters 40-44, so we'll see.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 10, 2015)

1/4 training summary

Still figuring shit out and one HUGE discovery was regarding my bench which has been stuck and painful for nearly 1.5 years. I have found that I suffer from a major lack of external rotation(humerus). Along with that the thoracic portion of my spine lacks mobility. So, this means I can't lock my shoulder blades together and explains why the negative portion of my bench takes so long and has a hitch in it...basically my rotators are taking more load then they can handle. The solution is a lot of stretching and some rehab work.

Monday
Squat: 495x1,545x1,525x1 I went down shaky but powered it up with NP. I did this with no wraps and it was not intimidating at all. I expect 585+ with some more heavy work and hopefully 600+ with wraps.

Tuesday: Struggled with bench and only hit 365x1...this motivated my research.

Thursday: Defecit DL 2 mats 405x1x5 Too many distractions, at least 10 people came to chat with me so I just said F' it and left.

Friday: Light bench and accessory/rehab work. Pressing is on hold until I get some more mobility.

Hawk


----------



## TLopez (Jan 11, 2015)

1,700 is impressive for any age and weight!  Sounds like you have a good strategy and out look on how to get there. 

Yesterday didn't go as planned. I hit my 1st 2 squats and missed my 3rd (state record attempt, 463). After that I really didn't care about the rest of the meet.  Especially after the ref told me, "if it wasn't a record attempt, I would have given it to you".  WTF?!?  It's either good or it's not!!!

Finished with my 2nd attempts for a total. Missed all 3rd attempts. My heart just wasn't in it after hearing the ref say that. 

Squat 440
Bench 303
Dead 491
Total 1234 (same as Nationals)

Here's a vid of the squat. Tell me what you think. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/0MIOid_m404[/ame]


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 11, 2015)

-T- said:


> 1,700 is impressive for any age and weight!  Sounds like you have a good strategy and out look on how to get there.
> 
> Yesterday didn't go as planned. I hit my 1st 2 squats and missed my 3rd (state record attempt, 463). After that I really didn't care about the rest of the meet.  Especially after the ref told me, "if it wasn't a record attempt, I would have given it to you".  WTF?!?  It's either good or it's not!!!
> 
> ...



First, I know it sucks when things don't go your way in a meet, but we have all been there and would enjoy kicking back with a cold one with yah and discussing meet tactics. However, I suspect you will use this for motivation once the frustration wears off.

Regarding the squat, it was hard to tell depth from the front angle, but it looks like it was on the line. In the USPA I have seen them call at that height, but if it is a record attempt I suspect they would want there to be no question it was at depth. That being said, you're gonna get that record no doubt! 

The problem is that when you get to the top tier of your class it means you are freakin strong and gains come slow. Plus breaking records happen when all things are perfectly aligned.

Plans from here?
Hawk


----------



## TLopez (Jan 11, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> *The problem is that when you get to the top tier of your class it means you are freakin strong and gains come slow*. Plus breaking records happen when all things are perfectly aligned.
> 
> Plans from here?
> Hawk



Ain't that the truth.  Plans right now are to take a little break from heavy stuff and work on form with more volume. If my Buddy from Hawaii qualifies for Nationals I will go compete with him. Other than that I don't have another meet planned yet.

Sorry if I missed it but when is your next meet and what records are you going for?

-T-


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 11, 2015)

-T- said:


> Ain't that the truth.  Plans right now are to take a little break from heavy stuff and work on form with more volume. If my Buddy from Hawaii qualifies for Nationals I will go compete with him. Other than that I don't have another meet planned yet.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but when is your next meet and what records are you going for?
> 
> -T-


First thing, I set the uspa 242 masters 40-44 full power record. It was 1573 and I hit 1578. I had more in my dl but played it safe...it has since been broken and now sits at low 17's.

Honestly,  there is no way I want to cut down to 242 again. I am pretty good size from years of bbing and sit at 5'11" and 275. I do have some fluff but quit bbing as I was tired of cutting. 

Anyway, I said that to say I was going to go for the spf 259 masters full power record which was 1603, but in December was raised to 1711...so that's on hold. Efferding has the 275 at 2400 lol.

There is also the classic raw uspa at 1763, but I don't know as I have only been pling for 3 years and not sure how much more I got. 

So, to answer your question,  at this point I am simply going to get my total to 1700 then pick a meet.  I suspect that will be in the fall. At that point I will see what records there may be and have actually given some thought to single ply. ..heck some single ply record are lower then raw in the uspa. I suspect I could hit close to 2k with single ply gear. Don't get me wrong I didn't start this for records, but now I not only need it for some motivation I also would like the credentials.  I want to work some with up and comers and the only way for people to take you serious is to be russian or have records.

Sorry, for the long winded answer.
Hawk


----------



## TLopez (Jan 12, 2015)

5'-11" and 275?!?!!?  You're a fucking monster. 

At our age, this game becomes more of a struggle. But, I like that.  Would be cool to see you at a meet.  I promise I won't make you feel small. Lol. Good luck to you and your journey to 1700. You have the right attitude to get there. I have no doubt you will. 

If you do a meet near the south west coast let me know. It would be cool to meet you.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 14, 2015)

-T- said:


> 5'-11" and 275?!?!!?  You're a fucking monster.
> 
> At our age, this game becomes more of a struggle. But, I like that.  Would be cool to see you at a meet.  I promise I won't make you feel small. Lol. Good luck to you and your journey to 1700. You have the right attitude to get there. I have no doubt you will.
> 
> If you do a meet near the south west coast let me know. It would be cool to meet you.



That would be cool. I am not sure if I will lift that far away, but I have some friends who may be going to the Olympia. If they do, I am there. It's always cool to meet guys from the board and we would have a blast. Nonetheless, never say never...right?

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 14, 2015)

1/12-13

Feeling positive. Building some much needed confidence. 1700 may be closer than I thought.

Monday
Squat(no wraps) 495x1 (flew up),565x1 (heavy but had another 30+),495x1
T bar 4x8
Calves 4x5

Tuesday
Well, my bench has been a total suck fest lately due to lack of mobility. So, for the past week I have been stretching religiously. I stretched before benching today and was able to improve my ROM significantly. I still have weeks or months to go, but I can see 450 in the near future. Anyway, I am just doing controlled singles on my heavy day and then add 10lbs each week.
315x5x1
Flys 3x10 (working on stretch)
DB curls 4x8

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 17, 2015)

1/15-16
Thursday, it was my last deadlift day of this cycle so I decided to see what was in the tank. A few things to keep in mind are that I am at the end of a cycle, just squatted on Monday and have not pulled more than 405 since July. So, what the hell why not? It was the first time I felt like at least wanting to know where I stood even if I wasn't at my best.

DL singled up to 545x1. Didn't have too much more, but I can work with this.
SBS just a few light sets 225x3

Friday, started with some stretching which helps my shoulder mobility. I also threw a plate under the end of the bench to give it a slight decline. This allowed me to to keep my shoulder blades pulled together all the way down. I can't tell you the last time I was able to do that. I suspect it will be another few months before I have the mobility to work up to some serious weight again. But, it is necessary and I have the time. 

Bench(above) 275x5x2
Side laterals 45s x4x8
Shoulder mobility band work
Calves 3x20
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 17, 2015)

So, I have wrapped up my 3 month cycle of getting back into heavier weights(intensification) and while I enjoyed some success it's time to move on to another accumulation phase.   I am going to increase the volume and frequency to  gain some more efficiency. Then I will do another peaking cycle. 

At this time I am looking far off into December and a SPF meet in Ohio if they have it again. Not, only will this allow me to pace myself, but I will have time to rehab my shoulder and run a complete peaking cycle after the summer. Keep in mind I make very little progress in the hot summer months.

More to come,
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 1, 2015)

Last few weeks.

So, I have been slacking on here, but not at the gym. I am cutting some and am down about 5 lbs to 268. The goal is 260, but we'll see. I am also working on restoring mobility to my external rotators. This involves plenty of daily stretching and strengthening the weak links. I am pleased with the small amount of progress I have made, but there is a long way to go to even reach normal.

Training wise I wanted to stay heavy but start an accumulation phase which include training each movement or variant 2x week.

Template
Monday
Comp squat 85% x1 x till RPE 8
3 mat defecit DL 75%x2 till RPE 8

Tuesday
Comp bench  singles adding some weight each week
T bar row 4x10
Side lats 4x10

Thursday
DL 85%x1 till RPE 8
SBS 75%x2 till RPE 8

Friday
Closer grip bench doubles adding weight each week
Rope pull thru 3x12
Front raise 4x10

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 9, 2015)

2/8 End of week summary
Ok, still trying to lean out but DNP is playing it's usual games...I am leaning out, but my weight is holding steady.

Training went pretty well, I did 85% x1 again this week with 1 overload partial. The partials for both the DL and squat have been 635 they felt heavy for sure but obtainable. I lowered the pins this week and I will continue to do so as I can confidence at each position.

I am also retooling my bench arc as apparently I was hitting my chest way to high (just below my nipple) which explains much of my difficulty in lowering the bar. You think someone may have mentioned it, but nonetheless it will take some time to learn the bench again, but it will be fine since I am working on my mobility.

This week I will deload as it has been 6 weeks and I am due. Then we will go back to some 85% work + a few lbs.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok, lets fire this thing back up with a brief summary. 

Life: fairly stable,  busy but not crazy.

Health: Good, still rehabing shoulders. Things have been going well, but they hurt the past two days. I think that was from taking a ladder of my truck with my boys and things went side ways. 

Training: Doing DUP combined with autoregulation...appears to be a winner. Squatting 2 or 3 times a week,  benching twice and dl every other.

Stats: still 5'11" and low 270s.

Lifts(guess as it's off season) S: low 600, ;: working back to 400, D:low 600

Next meet dunno but maybe december, I would like to get enough on my lifts to break 1700. That would be great.

Cycle: low T, 1200 npp, superdrol and gh + slin on training days.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Jul 15, 2015)

You need to up that dead bro, try the Travis Ortmayer routine for deads. Back off squat and hit this. You'll get carry over.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 16, 2015)

psych said:


> You need to up that dead bro, try the Travis Ortmayer routine for deads. Back off squat and hit this. You'll get carry over.



I find it interesting you say that when most raw lifters like  Jon Cole and Stan had squats better than their deads even if marginally.  The only guys I see with better deads are either noobs or geared guys, usually sumo.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Jul 16, 2015)

Stan also squatted out of a mono while cole had to walk out.

Sumo isnt a real deadlift it's a shitty half squat that gear whores use. Unless it's raw then what ever. If your built for it cool, but if your not don't push your self to do it.  I see so many young guys try to and they get hurt.

But the main reason is you can push the dead harder and get carry over while saving your knees from heavy deep raw squats. 

Also I don't know any guy that pulls more in gear than he squats.....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, we agree on and that is that the sumo shouldn't be in powerlifting.

Also, the problem with the dl is the lower back. A person can squat two or three times a week while it appears to me the deadlift is best done every other or once a week.  While I am am no proponent of Louie or Broz, they both agree that the dl take more than it gives. Show me someone who focuses on the dl and ill show you someone who gets injured a lot.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 17, 2015)

Off day,
but yesterday I did my Wednesday routine.
SBS 315x3 which is like a 7rpe
wide grip cable row 4x12
pull thru 4x20
EZ curl 4 x15
Stretching

Friday will be heavy deads and bench.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 17, 2015)

John Cole !Strong dude, I lived in phx for a while.
His almost raw 600+ benches were bad ass even with the elbow wraps!
Ask him about dbol and jack pre workout....T


----------



## psych (Jul 18, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Well, we agree on and that is that the sumo shouldn't be in powerlifting.
> 
> Also, the problem with the dl is the lower back. A person can squat two or three times a week while it appears to me the deadlift is best done every other or once a week.  While I am am no proponent of Louie or Broz, they both agree that the dl take more than it gives. Show me someone who focuses on the dl and ill show you someone who gets injured a lot.
> 
> Hawk


Deadlift training doesn't have to be heavy

The lower back is already taxed from squating

Arching when you bench will add to this

And in your case I know you do manual labor THAT TAXES the back too...When I worked in the quarry lifting rocks I never did heavy deads and I got carry over.

My point is hammer your dead with that routine and just ease off the squat and it will maintain squat, but it will raise your dead.

I was just trying to be helpful you magnificent southern bastard!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 18, 2015)

psych said:


> Deadlift training doesn't have to be heavy
> 
> The lower back is already taxed from squating
> 
> ...



Alright, alright I see your point and promise to give it serious consideration. It is just so far from anything I have ever considered that it will take some time to process. Nonetheless,  if it means getting a leg up it is worth it.

That being said, I did train yesterday,  however the heat took way more out of me than I thought. The heat index was 106, but we quit at 1:30 so I thought I would be ok...wrong. 

7/17 Friday
DL 225x3 315x2 405x1 455x1 (cramped) 405×1,1,1 yeah that's it.
I decided to just do bench for some reps since DLs were weak.
Bench 135x5 205x10 225x10 275x10 315x7 315x5
at this point I just did some side laterals and calf raises.

Hawk


----------

